# My anubias



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

So I just picked up this anubias and I saw this. It looks like an off shoot. Is it? Can I split the plant into 2? if so how do I do that? Thanks in advance.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

The rhizome doesnt look big enough to be cut.

But if you insist, all you need to do is to cut the rhizome with a razor blade.

That is a root that is shooting out. It plays no role in reproduction.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

oh ok cool. Im not going to cut it if its not ready. I just wanted to make sure it was a root before I burried it.


----------

